# Gas Fireplace Recommendation



## celticfan3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello,

We are replacing our wood burning fireplace with a new gas one. We have narrowed our selection to three choices:
1. Regency Bellavista Cleanface (B36XTCE)
2. Fireplace Xtrordinair (564 TRV 25K Clean Face Deluxe)
3. Kozy Heat Bayport 36

Although they are all about the same price, we are leaning towards the Regency. Any suggestions/information that could help us settle on a model? THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR INPUT!


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 22, 2020)

Go to your local dealer or dealers & 
see if they are burning  the different 
desired models in their showrooms.
Look at the flame presentation. 
Listen to the blower(s), if applicable.
Run the remote controls thru their paces.
This will help with your selection.
All of us here will give you different answers
based on our experiences with each.


----------

